# Sharp shocking sensation when dragging.



## PutRid (11/11/14)

Hey guys, 

Iv'e had a few weird issues when dragging.
Its happened with both my Aerotank mega and Nautilus Mini. 
I get a sharp shocking sensation almost like little needles pricking my tongue. It doesn't happen all the time only randomly.
Almost like little bits of the coil shooting onto my tongue. 
Have any of you experienced the same issue?
Im scared that its making my tastebuds numb or something like that lol :/


----------



## Dubz (11/11/14)

It sounds like hot drops of ejuice is shooting up into your mouth. It used to happen to me and I just turned down my wattage/voltage a bit and it helped. It could also be a slightly defective coil. Maybe some of the other guys can give more ideas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (11/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Iv'e had a few weird issues when dragging.
> Its happened with both my Aerotank mega and Nautilus Mini.
> ...



Try cleaning your threads of the atty and the device sounds like a grounding problem between your atty and device


----------



## PutRid (11/11/14)

Dubz said:


> It sounds like hot drops of ejuice is shooting up into your mouth. It used to happen to me and I just turned down my wattage/voltage a bit and it helped. It could also be a slightly defective coil. Maybe some of the other guys can give more ideas.



I am vaping on 3.8v, I just turned it down to 3.3v and it still does the same. Maybe its the coil coming to an end?


----------



## Andre (11/11/14)

PutRid said:


> I am vaping on 3.8v, I just turned it down to 3.3v and it still does the same. Maybe its the coil coming to an end?


There was a thread about something similar, but I cannot remember the details. Will see if I can find it.


----------



## PutRid (11/11/14)

Andre said:


> There was a thread about something similar, but I cannot remember the details. Will see if I can find it.


Thanks man, will be much appreciated.


----------



## Dubz (11/11/14)

Ok I found something on this Forum relating to your issue perhaps. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tingling-tongue.6106/#post-130881


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Iv'e had a few weird issues when dragging.
> Its happened with both my Aerotank mega and Nautilus Mini.
> ...






Dubz said:


> It sounds like hot drops of ejuice is shooting up into your mouth. It used to happen to me and I just turned down my wattage/voltage a bit and it helped. It could also be a slightly defective coil. Maybe some of the other guys can give more ideas.


@Dubz nailed it.

Little hot droplets of juice popping off the coils and stinging your tongue.


----------



## Andre (11/11/14)

Dubz said:


> Ok I found something on this Forum relating to your issue perhaps. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tingling-tongue.6106/#post-130881


Ah, that is the one I was looking for, thank you.


----------



## Dubz (11/11/14)

@Andre no problem


----------



## PutRid (11/11/14)

Yeah, I just read that thread.
The thing is, I have tried on 2 dif tanks ie: Naut mini and Aero mega, Im vaping on 20pg 80vg at the moment and it still does it, Iv tried 2 different batteries, although the Spinner tends to do it more often, My voltage was turned down to 3.3 from 3.8v, 2 different drip tips and I also dont suck the thing like im sucking a golf ball through a garden hose but it is all resulting in the same thing. Strange


----------



## Dubz (11/11/14)

Does it often happen when you chain vape? If so then it could be that when your tank gets hot your juice thins out. And thinned juice could be the cause.


----------



## Dubz (11/11/14)

It could also be too much juice inside your coil. If it happens again - remove your coil from your tank. Cover your coil with some tissue paper and blow down the "stem" of your coil. This will clear any excessive juice inside the coil. Hopefully that will solve your issue.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/11/14)

I have experienced that before on my mini nautilus.

In my case it only really happens when I use the smallest and second smallest airholes.

try opening the airflow up a bit and see if that makes a positive difference for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PutRid (12/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> I have experienced that before on my mini nautilus.
> 
> In my case it only really happens when I use the smallest and second smallest airholes.
> 
> try opening the airflow up a bit and see if that makes a positive difference for you.


Yeah the only thing is i prefer the tighter draw compared to heavy airflow. I feel that with higher airflow you have to suck longer and harder (what she said) to get a decent amount of flavour and cloud. The tighter the better for me (no pun intended).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PutRid (12/11/14)

Also, which is odd to me. I will put juice in say like half way or just above. The juice will be clear or yellow obviously depending on juice but if it is clear it eventually turns brown after some time. Is that normal?


----------



## BhavZ (12/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Also, which is odd to me. I will put juice in say like half way or just above. The juice will be clear or yellow obviously depending on juice but if it is clear it eventually turns brown after some time. Is that normal?


That is a sign your coil needs a change dude.

The build up on the coil is seeping back into your juice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (12/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Also, which is odd to me. I will put juice in say like half way or just above. The juice will be clear or yellow obviously depending on juice but if it is clear it eventually turns brown after some time. Is that normal?


Yes, quite normal.


----------



## PutRid (12/11/14)

Eish and its not even one and a half weeks old. Dont taste burnt either.


----------



## Andre (12/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Eish and its not even one and a half weeks old. Dont taste burnt either.


Nothing wrong with the juice when it discolours. When you clean the coil unit or put in a new coil, with fresh juice the juice will retain its colour for some time. Probably some oxidation or the heat from the coil as it is used, which causes the colour change, but does not affect the taste of the juice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dubz (12/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Eish and its not even one and a half weeks old. Dont taste burnt either.


My coils in my Aerotank v2 only last me about 3 days sometimes only 2 days, then I have to rinse them and let them dry. If they taste decent after they are dry then I use them, if not then I rebuild them.


----------



## PutRid (12/11/14)

Dubz said:


> My coils in my Aerotank v2 only last me about 3 days sometimes only 2 days, then I have to rinse them and let them dry. If they taste decent after they are dry then I use them, if not then I rebuild them.


So do you just rince them and let them dry and they work great again?
Maybe in the future ill build my own coils but for now id rather stick to the basics lol.


----------



## Dubz (12/11/14)

Most of the time yes. You can either run it under the tap or let it lay in a glass of water for an hour or two and then rinse under the tap again. Let it dry for about a full day.


----------



## Andre (12/11/14)

PutRid said:


> So do you just rince them and let them dry and they work great again?
> Maybe in the future ill build my own coils but for now id rather stick to the basics lol.


Some of us soak them in vodka as well (in a closed container). Rinse before and after.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (12/11/14)

Happened to me a lot on a twisp and a protank 3 mini, doesn't happen on my Genitank.


----------



## Silver (12/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Yeah the only thing is i prefer the tighter draw compared to heavy airflow. I feel that with higher airflow you have to suck longer and harder (what she said) to get a decent amount of flavour and cloud. The tighter the better for me (no pun intended).



Hi @PutRid. I also use the Nautilus mini. On the second smallest airhole. I dont get the tingling problem or any hot juice splotches. 

What juice are you using?
Have you tried with a different brand of juice?


----------



## PutRid (12/11/14)

Hey man, yeah i also use that airhole. Iv switched juices, pretty much done everything. I think the coil is just coming to an end. 
Iv tried vapmob, vm, liqua, mt baker vapour, elixer 1, which all resulted in seldomly spitting hot juice. I just replaced the coil on my aero mega and all seems fine on 3.8v with the xfire. But it normally happens with the spinner more than xfire.


----------



## Riaz (12/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Hey man, yeah i also use that airhole. Iv switched juices, pretty much done everything. I think the coil is just coming to an end.
> Iv tried vapmob, vm, liqua, mt baker vapour, elixer 1, which all resulted in seldomly spitting hot juice. I just replaced the coil on my aero mega and all seems fine on 3.8v with the xfire. But it normally happens with the spinner more than xfire.


hi @PutRid 

are you able to make it to the vape meet?

if so, ill show you how to clean and dry burn the coils.

if not, gimme a call we can hook up and ill show you

does sound like your coils are the problem

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PutRid (12/11/14)

Riaz said:


> hi @PutRid
> 
> are you able to make it to the vape meet?
> 
> ...


Hey man, wow thanks for the offer.

I think i might make a turn, i must just check my schedule for that wknd. 

Im actually a little scared to go because my CUD will get the better of me and ill end up spending more than i should lol. 

Thanks @Riaz much appreciated


----------



## Riaz (12/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Hey man, wow thanks for the offer.
> 
> I think i might make a turn, i must just check my schedule for that wknd.
> 
> ...


no worries bud

let me know


----------

